# Wie ermittelt Buffed die Realmdaten?



## Elcrian (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab eine kurze und einfache Frage und danach kann man von mir aus den Thread versenken:
http://wow.buffed.de/page/30/realms
Hier sieht man alle WoW-Realms, wenngleich nicht sortierbar (Zaunpfahl!). Wie kommen die Daten zustande, sind diese verlässlicher Natur?


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2009)

Denke mal durch BLASC.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. März 2009)

Elcrian schrieb:


> [...]*Wie kommen die Daten zustande*, sind diese verlässlicher Natur?


blasc


Elcrian schrieb:


> [...]Wie kommen die Daten zustande, *sind diese verlässlicher Natur?*


bezogen auf die die blasc anhaben ja.


----------



## Königmarcus (5. März 2009)

wieso schreibts nich einen der programmierer(marcel, benni,..) per pm an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (5. März 2009)

Evtl. hat das Armory was damit zu tun, weil nicht jeder Blasc nutzt.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Evtl. hat das Armory was damit zu tun, weil nicht jeder Blasc nutzt.



Es reicht aber wenn einige User BLASC nutzen. Alle in der Datenbank aufgeführten Chars wurden durch BLASC-User hochgeladen. 
Btw. die vom TE verlinkte Seite ist veraltet - keine Ahnung woher er das Script-Relikt noch hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wowdata.buffed.de/server/


----------



## Elcrian (5. März 2009)

Von Google, ich hab einfach mal nach Servern bzw deren Statistiken gesucht. Ich wusste nicht das buffed sowas auch im Angebot hat ehrlich gesagt.
Also scannt BLASC die User die online sind? Denn wenn ich es Recht sehe war das doch das Problem von Warcraftrealms und dessen Ungenauigkeit? Hat das einen Grund warum die Charaktere in der Detailansicht der Server nur je 400 sind?

Gut, zugebeben, von der Aktivität der Server zeugt das denke ich mal auch nicht, ich weiß aber nun nicht ob das Addon immer wieder aktuallisiert oder ob das nur die totale Anzahl an Charakteren ist.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Elcrian schrieb:


> Also scannt BLASC die User die online sind?



Nein, BLASC übermittelt nur die Charaktere der User die BLASC auch nutzen. Und das auch nur auf Wunsch der User.



> Denn wenn ich es Recht sehe war das doch das Problem von Warcraftrealms und dessen Ungenauigkeit? Hat das einen Grund warum die Charaktere in der Detailansicht der Server nur je 400 sind?



Das ist auf eine momentane Limitierung wegen der Server-Performance zurückzuführen, wenn man nicht direkt nach einer Gilde oder Char sucht.


----------



## Elcrian (5. März 2009)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank. =)

(Dann sollte ich der Einfachkeit halber auf Malygos bleiben falls ich wieder spiele wenn ich mir das so anschaue was die Allianz angeht.)


----------



## Azrielus (5. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiß das, dass hier nicht wirklich passt aber kann es sein das Blizz grad leichte probs hatt?

Ich kann mich weder in meinen account einloggen noch auf irgendeine offizielle seite (WoW europe, Arsenal).

Das komische ist das ich grad noch am raiden war und bei den anderen leuten ausm raid hatt keiner ein problem mit der latenz oder so...


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich - ich glaube nicht, dass 13119 Spieler allein auf Grul'dan Blasc nutzen..
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sich genauso wie jede andere Statistikseite (wacraftrealms.com z.B.) die Daten aus dem Arsenal zieht.

Oder greift warcraftrealms.com auf eure Datenbank zurück?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich - ich glaube nicht, dass 13119 Spieler allein auf Grul'dan Blasc nutzen..



Manche User haben mehrere Charaktere.


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Selbst wenn jeder Spieler 9 Charaktere hat wären das immer noch 1458 Spieler.
Und wie kommt es dann, dass wowrealms.com auf genau die selbe Anzahl kommt?


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jeder Spieler 9 Charaktere hat wären das immer noch 1458 Spieler.
> Und wie kommt es dann, dass wowrealms.com auf genau die selbe Anzahl kommt?



Wenn BLASC nur 1458 User nutzen würden, wären wir relativ enttäuscht. 

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php
http://wowdata.buffed.de/server

Wo sind die denn gleich?


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

1458 User auf einem Realm...
Als ich eben geschaut hatte waren sie gleich (beide 13119 Spieler auf Gul'dan). Jetzt sinds auf buffed auf einmal mehr als auf warcraftrealms. Dennoch sehr ähnlich.

Naja, letzten Endes ist es mir auch egal. Ich halte aber 1458 Blasc-User auf einem Realm, welche alle 9 Charaktere haben, für utopisch als dass das stimmen könnte. Aber ok, du müsstest es ja besser wissen, weshalb ich nun einfach mal drauf vertraue, auch wenn ichs wie gesagt für unwahrscheinlich erachte =)


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja, letzten Endes ist es mir auch egal. Ich halte aber 1458 Blasc-User auf einem Realm, welche alle 9 Charaktere haben, für utopisch als dass das stimmen könnte. Aber ok, du müsstest es ja besser wissen, weshalb ich nun einfach mal drauf vertraue, auch wenn ichs wie gesagt für unwahrscheinlich erachte =)



Es sind auch ältere Chars darunter, die lange nicht aktualisiert wurden, aber ich glaube du unterschätzt die Größe unserer Community etwas.
Manuelle Uploads kommen übrigens auch noch hinzu.


----------



## Dalmus (9. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> 1458 User auf einem Realm...
> Als ich eben geschaut hatte waren sie gleich (beide 13119 Spieler auf Gul'dan). Jetzt sinds auf buffed auf einmal mehr als auf warcraftrealms. Dennoch sehr ähnlich.


10 sollten davon schonmal von mir sein.
Inzwischen sind davon einige nicht mehr auf Gul'dan, aber ich denke nicht, daß sie deswegen aus der DB gelöscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommen dann noch verschiedene Chars, die man mal so aus Langeweile gelevelt und später wieder gelöscht hat, deren Daten aber zwischendurch mal hochgeladen wurden etc.

Wobei mich natürlich auch interessieren würde, wie hoch die Quote an Datenmüll (meine bereits gelöschte oder transferierte Chars) ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

